# cantaloupe and honeydew as treats



## freyagirl101 (Dec 12, 2012)

I recently got a new pair of rats, and their favorite treats are now cantaloupe and honeydew melons. I just want to make sure it's safe for them, as I've never fed it to any of my other rats before. (while I have owned several rats in the past, I still feel a bit like a first time owner compared to a lot of people on here.) So, does anyone else use these as treats, or at least feed them to their rat?


----------



## freyagirl101 (Dec 12, 2012)

Note that I just give them small, rat sized pieces.


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

Melons make fine treats, but be sure to not offer very much or very often because they have a high water content that can lead to loose stools.

Completely safe and yummy to feed, though. =)


----------



## Pixxie (Jun 3, 2012)

I can attest to that. My rats particularly enjoy cantaloupe.


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

rats love melons, especially garden fresh harvested that day (My rats get spoiled by my grandma, and soon me when we start out garden this year)


----------

